# Rompicapo: il gioco di sguardi



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

Questa reclame del passato x me MERAVIGLIOSA è sempre stata il mio "incubo" in termini di comunicazione di sguardi. 

Mi sono confrontato con molti, ma nessuno leggeva quanto leggevo io.

Secondo voi cosa si stanno "dicendo" il trombettista e la sposa? E nei panni dei loro compagni ufficiali sareste tranquilli sulla loro ormai decaduta attrazione??[video=youtube;SkvRvqzoogY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkvRvqzoogY[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Io vedo solo la rivincita di chi ha scelto quello che voleva.
Di lei se ne frega. Ma pure lei perché voleva dedizione.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vedo solo la rivincita di chi ha scelto quello che voleva.
> Di lei se ne frega. Ma pure lei perché voleva dedizione.


Ecco vedi...?

Spiega spiega... Io ci vedo tutte cose diverse invece.... Mi intriga da morire

Rivincita di lui su lei, dici?

E lei se ne frega?

Io li vedo invece ancora presi eccome


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco vedi...?
> 
> Spiega spiega... Io ci vedo tutte cose diverse invece.... Mi intriga da morire
> 
> ...


Manco per nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

È tra l'altro simile alla scena finale di La La Land, il vincitore dell'Oscar, anzi no :mexican:.
In quel caso vedo una intesa di chi dice che è stato bello quello che c'è stato. Una mia amica ci ha voluto vedere un seguito, per me inesistente.
E nota che io ho la fissa del rapporto con gli ex. Ma non lo vedo in questi sguardi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

Non li vedo presi
Lei la vedo incazzosa e infastidita nel vederlo sereno con la sua musica
Lui contento per la scelta fatta


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Manco per nulla.


Io ci divento matto

Ma ce lo vedo solo io che di quel coglione che si sposa non gliene frega un cazzo, al cospetto del suo ex????


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ci divento matto
> 
> *Ma ce lo vedo solo io che di quel coglione che si sposa non gliene frega un cazzo,* al cospetto del suo ex????


.
Questo ce lo vedo anche io


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*..*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non li vedo presi
> Lei la vedo incazzosa e infastidita nel vederlo sereno con la sua musica
> Lui contento per la scelta fatta


Ma è il SUO matrimonio. Lo ha voluto LEI a suonare, mica glielo manda il vescovo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è il SUO matrimonio. Lo ha voluto LEI a suonare, mica glielo manda il vescovo


.
Secondo me ha ingaggiato un complesso e non sapeva che lui suonasse con loro
Adesso mi informo da quelli della Mastercard:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ci divento matto
> 
> Ma ce lo vedo solo io che di quel coglione che si sposa non gliene frega un cazzo, al cospetto del suo ex????


Ma la pubblicità ha come target il maschio. Quindi lei viene interpretata come una stronza, superba, interessata al matrimonio vip. Per forza deve apparire disinteressata al marito, più che non protagonista proprio comparsa, per risultare una fredda e altera.
Tu vedi qualcosa che non può essere nelle intenzioni degli autori. Di conseguenza parla di te, non dello spot.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Secondo me ha ingaggiato un complesso e non sapeva che lui suonasse con loro
> Adesso mi informo da quelli della Mastercard:rotfl::rotfl:


Ipotesi plausibile


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la pubblicità ha come target il maschio. Quindi lei viene interpretata come una stronza, superba, interessata al matrimonio vip. Per forza deve apparire disinteressata al marito, più che non protagonista proprio comparsa, per risultare una fredda e altera.
> Tu vedi qualcosa che non può essere nelle intenzioni degli autori. Di conseguenza parla di te, non dello spot.


Ma guarda che è a chiave di lettura aperta

Target il maschio? Come oggetto forse, lei fa e disfa.. un maschio come lo pensi tu in quella reclame non ci va a suonare dalla ex


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ipotesi plausibile


.
finiremo per non dormirci la notte:mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> finiremo per non dormirci la notte:mexican:


Lo sapeva, lo sapeva... 

Quando lo vede non è che cade dalle nuvole

E manco lui

Sapevano che si incrociavano eccome se erano pronti entrambi

E quando lui la vede smette di suonare
Perché?
Ha un attacco di diarrea??

Ma per nulla, lui la vuole ancora! E ha avuto un cedimento


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo sapeva, lo sapeva...
> 
> Quando lo vede non è che cade dalle nuvole
> 
> ...


Adesso riguardo il video


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*..*



farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso riguardo il video


Ecco guarda lei.. 2 sguardi gli fa

Il primo: allora sei ancora pazzo di me eh?

Il secondo: te ne sei andato x la musica? Suona, suona.... Che ti fa bene

Io li leggo cosi


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco guarda lei.. 2 sguardi gli fa
> 
> Il primo: allora sei ancora pazzo di me eh?
> 
> ...


.
Primo pensiero mio: lei è una stronza 

Si potrebbe anche essere come dici tu. Resta che del tipo che ha sposato frega nulla


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Primo pensiero mio: lei è una stronza
> 
> Si potrebbe anche essere come dici tu. Resta che del tipo che ha sposato frega nulla


Pogo


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa reclame del passato x me MERAVIGLIOSA è sempre stata il mio "incubo" in termini di comunicazione di sguardi.
> 
> Mi sono confrontato con molti, ma nessuno leggeva quanto leggevo io.
> 
> Secondo voi cosa si stanno "dicendo" il trombettista e la sposa? E nei panni dei loro compagni ufficiali sareste tranquilli sulla loro ormai decaduta attrazione??[video=youtube;SkvRvqzoogY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkvRvqzoogY[/video]


tra loro non vedo attrazione, lui soddisfatto della scelta che ha fatto. Lei inizialmente stizzita, poi la definirei quasi serenamente rassegnata.


----------



## patroclo (4 Aprile 2017)

hanno la faccia di due con cose in sospeso, si scoperanno come ricci in bagno per dimostrarsi reciprocamente cosa si sono persi scegliendo altro.....
la scopata riamarrà un perfetto esercizio di stile......è ancora presto per i rimpianti


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

UOMINI datevi alla sceneggiatura. Poi spedite il vostro lavoro a Tinto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> hanno la faccia di due con cose in sospeso, si scoperanno come ricci in bagno per dimostrarsi reciprocamente cosa si sono persi scegliendo altro.....
> la scopata riamarrà un perfetto esercizio di stile......è ancora presto per i rimpianti


 aaaaahhh ora capisco perché hanno scelto la tromba!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> hanno la faccia di due con cose in sospeso, si scoperanno come ricci in bagno per dimostrarsi reciprocamente cosa si sono persi scegliendo altro.....
> la scopata riamarrà un perfetto esercizio di stile......è ancora presto per i rimpianti


.
In effetti incazzosa come è lei e con la faccia da schiaffi di lui potrebbe essere


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



ermik ha detto:


> hanno la faccia di due con cose in sospeso, si scoperanno come ricci in bagno per dimostrarsi reciprocamente cosa si sono persi scegliendo altro.....
> la scopata riamarrà un perfetto esercizio di stile......è ancora presto per i rimpianti


Si si cose in sospeso!! Vero verissimo Ermik


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> UOMINI datevi alla sceneggiatura. Poi spedite il vostro lavoro a Tinto.


Guarda lui come smette di suonare..

Vede lei!!

Eppure l ha scelto lui.. ma vede lei

Bello bello.. troppo bello


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aaaaahhh ora capisco perché hanno scelto la tromba!!!!


Ma questi 2 trombano 30 anni di fila alla faccia del marito, che sinceramente mi sembra il classico biscaraccio della situazione


----------



## patroclo (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda lui come smette di suonare..
> 
> Vede lei!!
> 
> ...


Ma lui smette di suonare perchè ha finito d'improvvisare il "solo" di tromba, prende gli applausi e poi ricomincia con lo standard del pezzo........dinamiche normali nei pezzi jazz


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



ermik ha detto:


> Ma lui smette di suonare perchè ha finito d'improvvisare il "solo" di tromba, prende gli applausi e poi ricomincia con lo standard del pezzo........dinamiche normali nei pezzi jazz


Io vedo una coincidenza troppo marcata..

E poi riparte a comando di lei... 

2 indizi son troppi x pensare solo al jazz per me


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> UOMINI datevi alla sceneggiatura. Poi spedite il vostro lavoro a Tinto.


Tinto Brass di partorire una scena con quella carica di erotismo non se lo sogna nemmeno nelle notti più felici


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma lui smette di suonare perchè ha finito d'improvvisare il "solo" di tromba, prende gli applausi e poi ricomincia con lo standard del pezzo........dinamiche normali nei pezzi jazz


Spiegazione da esperto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tinto Brass di partorire una scena con quella carica di erotismo non se lo sogna nemmeno nelle notti più felici


Per questo ha bisogno di te.

Lui guarda solo sotto la tovaglia.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

Sandra e Raimondo a voi due vi fanno un baffo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sandra e Raimondo a voi due vi fanno un baffo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Figataaaaaaa l'avatar !!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sandra e Raimondo a voi due vi fanno un baffo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che barba che noia...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Figataaaaaaa l'avatar !!!!!!!


Concordo :up:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sandra e Raimondo a voi due vi fanno un baffo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è il SUO matrimonio. Lo ha voluto LEI a suonare, mica glielo manda il vescovo





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Secondo me ha ingaggiato un complesso e non sapeva che lui suonasse con loro
> Adesso mi informo da quelli della Mastercard:rotfl::rotfl:


Questa discussione è  surreale :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> hanno la faccia di due con cose in sospeso, si scoperanno come ricci in bagno per dimostrarsi reciprocamente cosa si sono persi scegliendo altro.....
> la scopata riamarrà un perfetto esercizio di stile......è ancora presto per i rimpianti


Quoto :rofl:

Lo sguardo di lei a me sembra : " cazzo ci fai qui ?" È subito dopo " ah però sei sempre un gran figo seppure stronzo " :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma questi 2 trombano 30 anni di fila alla faccia del marito, che sinceramente mi sembra il classico biscaraccio della situazione


Ma dove Lo hai visto il marito?   A me è  sfuggito :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dove Lo hai visto il marito?   A me è  sfuggito :rotfl:


Una controfigura direi .. poraccio :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dove Lo hai visto il marito?   A me è  sfuggito :rotfl:


Anche la protagonista non si è accorta che c'era


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una controfigura direi .. poraccio :rotfl:





farfalla ha detto:


> Anche la protagonista non si è accorta che c'era


Appunto lo ha visto solo skorpio :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma questi 2 trombano 30 anni di fila alla faccia del marito, che sinceramente mi sembra il classico biscaraccio della situazione


 nel tuo avatar hai la tromba, c'è un nesso?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto lo ha visto solo skorpio :carneval:


l'ho riguardato, niente marito


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'ho riguardato, niente marito



 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che ci devi confessare? A quale matrimonio hai suonato la tromba? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto lo ha visto solo skorpio :carneval:


Ma .. non ditemi che balla col suocero


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel tuo avatar hai la tromba, c'è un nesso?


Per una passata come quella li del trombettista, farei carte false

Penso mi divertirei un casino
La sfida, il desiderio rimasto lì.. gli sguardi

Troppo bello...

Oddio, nel reale qualcosa di simile a volte mi sono inventato devo dire.. 

Ma senza tromba :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per una passata come quella li del trombettista, farei carte false
> 
> Penso mi divertirei un casino
> La sfida, il desiderio rimasto lì.. gli sguardi
> ...


Passa su Maremma maiala e dicci


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'ho riguardato, niente marito


Ragazze .. il marito c'è. E sta cosa che non lo vedete mi preoccupa ulteriormente (per il marito)


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ragazze .. il marito c'è. E sta cosa che non lo vedete mi preoccupa ulteriormente (per il marito)


 vuoi dire che siamo allergiche ai mariti?:rotfl: non sia mai detto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

L'ho riguardato. Uno sguardo ambiguo, quando lei sistema il marito, c'è.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Passa su Maremma maiala e dicci


Ma sono situazioni da 4 soldi.. chi vuoi che se ne interessi

La dentro si parte dal doppio pompino avvitato ritornato in su..  :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sono situazioni da 4 soldi.. chi vuoi che se ne interessi
> 
> La dentro si parte dal doppio pompino avvitato ritornato in su..  :carneval:


:rotfl: non ti svilire però


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vuoi dire che siamo allergiche ai mariti?:rotfl: non sia mai detto


Ma guarda che questa cosa è di un interessante estremo

Il marito c'era oggettivamente

Ma non è stato visto.

Cioè ti rendi conto di come ognuno di noi vede a modo suo la realtà??


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: non ti svilire però


:carneval: .. sono ancora troppo giovane :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che questa cosa è di un interessante estremo
> 
> Il marito c'era oggettivamente
> 
> ...


 non era lui il protagonista, di conseguenza l'attenzione non è proiettata alla sua ricerca. Certo se lei è una sposa ci dovrà essere uno sposo. Ora lo riguardo. Ti rendi conto con questa storia quanto tempo ci stiamo perdendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per una passata come quella li del trombettista, farei carte false
> 
> Penso mi divertirei un casino
> La sfida, il desiderio rimasto lì.. gli sguardi
> ...


 e dai!!!! Seduttore


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non era lui il protagonista, di conseguenza l'attenzione non è proiettata alla sua ricerca. Certo se lei è una sposa ci dovrà essere uno sposo. Ora lo riguardo. Ti rendi conto con questa storia quanto tempo ci stiamo perdendo


Ma guarda che è bellissima questa cosa. Un gioco avvincente, che poi sposti nella realtà

La attenzione si sposta su certi particolari e certe tensioni, e un'altra cosa ci passa dritta tra le gambe... E non ce ne accorgiamo.

Io lo trovo bellissimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è bellissima questa cosa. Un gioco avvincente, che poi sposti nella realtà
> 
> La attenzione si sposta su certi particolari e certe tensioni, e un'altra cosa ci passa dritta tra le gambe... E non ce ne accorgiamo.
> 
> Io lo trovo bellissimo


 certo ci siamo persi. Ora mi spieghi perché ci deve passare tra le gambe? Scherzo!!!capitano certe situazioni nel reale e sono intense proprio perché lievi


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], qualche anno fa mi è capitato una cosa simile, sguardi con un dirimpettaio di casa delle vacanze. Ma avevamo un intesa incredibile, mai scambiati un saluto, eppure .....


----------



## Skorpio (4 Aprile 2017)

*....*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], qualche anno fa mi è capitato una cosa simile, sguardi con un dirimpettaio di casa delle vacanze. Ma avevamo un intesa incredibile, mai scambiati un saluto, eppure .....


... Eppure quegli sguardi parlavano, in qualche modo.. eh sì capisco

È capitato anche a me, alcune volte

Purtroppo io, e ne sono consapevole, se li ricevo quegli sguardi ne do un significato assai diverso rispetto a vederli scambiati tra due .. dipende dalla posizione

Se sono su di me, Tendo a minimizzare e asciugare dalla parte maliziosa, che invece vedendo da fuori, indubbiamente colgo e probabilmente esalto, e forse pure gonfio


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Eppure quegli sguardi parlavano, in qualche modo.. eh sì capisco
> 
> È capitato anche a me, alcune volte
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7rbptCL7XA


----------



## Lostris (4 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel tuo avatar hai la tromba, c'è un nesso?


Ora, io sono una chiavica in tema musicale in generale, ma decisamente quella non è una tromba... :singleeye:


----------



## Lostris (4 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa reclame del passato x me MERAVIGLIOSA è sempre stata il mio "incubo" in termini di comunicazione di sguardi.
> 
> Mi sono confrontato con molti, ma nessuno leggeva quanto leggevo io.
> 
> Secondo voi cosa si stanno "dicendo" il trombettista e la sposa? E nei panni dei loro compagni ufficiali sareste tranquilli sulla loro ormai decaduta attrazione??[video=youtube;SkvRvqzoogY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkvRvqzoogY[/video]


Io non leggo nessuna malizia nello sguardo di lui, solo una sorta di rivincita bambinesca, mancava solo le dicesse _pappappero_.... 
Del resto come dargli torto, una che ti fa un ultimatum del genere non vedo come possa ispirare altro.. lui ha la sua tromba.

In lei vedo supponenza e astio, probabilmente nel constatare che lui non si strugge affatto per la perdita, ma se la spassa alla grande facendo quello che ama.

Fine.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ora, io sono una chiavica in tema musicale in generale, ma decisamente quella non è una tromba... :singleeye:


 sono parenti.....per rimanere in tema:mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ora, io sono una chiavica in tema musicale in generale, ma decisamente quella non è una tromba... :singleeye:


Me ne intendo poco anche io..

Ma quelli della reclame direbbero di si, anzi lo scrivono proprio  :mexican:


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non li vedo presi
> Lei la vedo incazzosa e infastidita nel vederlo sereno con la sua musica
> Lui contento per la scelta fatta


Quoto.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2017)

... ma anche.
Lui era innamorato di lei fin dai tempi in cui erano al liceo, ma, tranne un mesetto in cui pomiciavano appoggiandosi a tutti i caloriferi della scuola, non ci fu un'adeguata corrispondenza da parte di lei alle continue profferte di lui per una relazione continuativa, perché la giovane ancorata ai sani principi materni già all'epoca aveva in progetto di accasarsi con un buon partito.
Colmo di frustrazione per il due di picche subito, il giovane che nel frattempo da nerd si era trasformato nella controfigura di Sandro Giacobbe, decise di darsi una mossa e senza riflettere troppo sulla confusione dal punto di vista lessicale che poteva stimolare si mise a studiare la tromba per suonare in una jazz band (cosa che i creativi delle pubblicità considerano molto figo, anche perché la terminologia utilizzabile può essere foriera dei soliti  squallidi doppi sensi da caserma).
Lei nel frattempo dopo essersi sbattuta l'inimmaginabile, trova il pollo ricco e coglione e se lo sposa, facendo un ricevimento della madonna, dove però l'intrattenimento musicale viene affidato a una band di sfigati che suona in playback perché tanto della musica non gliene frega niente nessuno e men che meno uno se ne accorge di quello che suonano quando l'alcol scorre a fiumi e la gente inizia a scopare random gente sconosciuta nei cessi del ristorante.
Quando lei vede Sandro Giacobbe trombettiere ha una smorfia di disgusto e pensa "Ma che cazzo ci fa sto sfigato qui? Che palle, speravo di essermelo tolto di torno. Se mi rompe i coglioni come faceva al liceo lo denuncio per stalking."
Lui pensando di essere figo sorride come un cretino e immagina già che lei sia persa dietro a lui e quindi progetta di portarsela a sua volta nei bagni quando come tutte le donne invitate sarà completamente ubriaca.
Lo spot termina prima che la situazione diventi penosa per tutti ma soprattutto per lo sponsor.


----------



## Lostris (5 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me ne intendo poco anche io..
> 
> Ma quelli della reclame direbbero di si, anzi lo scrivono proprio  :mexican:


Non parlavo dello spot, mi riferivo a Ginevra quando ha detto che anche nel tuo avatar c'è una tromba...


----------



## Lostris (5 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... ma anche.
> Lui era innamorato di lei fin dai tempi in cui erano al liceo, ma, tranne un mesetto in cui pomiciavano appoggiandosi a tutti i caloriferi della scuola, non ci fu un'adeguata corrispondenza da parte di lei alle continue profferte di lui per una relazione continuativa, perché la giovane ancorata ai sani principi materni già all'epoca aveva in progetto di accasarsi con un buon partito.
> Colmo di frustrazione per il due di picche subito, il giovane che nel frattempo da nerd si era trasformato nella controfigura di Sandro Giacobbe, decise di darsi una mossa e senza riflettere troppo sulla confusione dal punto di vista lessicale che poteva stimolare si mise a studiare la tromba per suonare in una jazz band (cosa che i creativi delle pubblicità considerano molto figo, anche perché la terminologia utilizzabile può essere foriera dei soliti  squallidi doppi sensi da caserma).
> Lei nel frattempo dopo essersi sbattuta l'inimmaginabile, trova il pollo ricco e coglione e se lo sposa, facendo un ricevimento della madonna, dove però l'intrattenimento musicale viene affidato a una band di sfigati che suona in playback perché tanto della musica non gliene frega niente nessuno e men che meno uno se ne accorge di quello che suonano quando l'alcol scorre a fiumi e la gente inizia a scopare random gente sconosciuta nei cessi del ristorante.
> ...


Hai vinto :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> ... ma anche.
> Lui era innamorato di lei fin dai tempi in cui erano al liceo, ma, tranne un mesetto in cui pomiciavano appoggiandosi a tutti i caloriferi della scuola, non ci fu un'adeguata corrispondenza da parte di lei alle continue profferte di lui per una relazione continuativa, perché la giovane ancorata ai sani principi materni già all'epoca aveva in progetto di accasarsi con un buon partito.
> Colmo di frustrazione per il due di picche subito, il giovane che nel frattempo da nerd si era trasformato nella controfigura di Sandro Giacobbe, decise di darsi una mossa e senza riflettere troppo sulla confusione dal punto di vista lessicale che poteva stimolare si mise a studiare la tromba per suonare in una jazz band (cosa che i creativi delle pubblicità considerano molto figo, anche perché la terminologia utilizzabile può essere foriera dei soliti  squallidi doppi sensi da caserma).
> Lei nel frattempo dopo essersi sbattuta l'inimmaginabile, trova il pollo ricco e coglione e se lo sposa, facendo un ricevimento della madonna, dove però l'intrattenimento musicale viene affidato a una band di sfigati che suona in playback perché tanto della musica non gliene frega niente nessuno e men che meno uno se ne accorge di quello che suonano quando l'alcol scorre a fiumi e la gente inizia a scopare random gente sconosciuta nei cessi del ristorante.
> ...


Ti amo :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non parlavo dello spot, mi riferivo a Ginevra quando ha detto che anche nel tuo avatar c'è una tromba...


Vero! È un sassofono
Direttamente preso da questa canzone, a cui mi sono ispirato nell' avatar e nel "sentiment" 

[video=youtube;EQDktBbsrEQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQDktBbsrEQ[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Sempre piacevole Caputo. Non conoscevo questa canzone.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre piacevole Caputo. Non conoscevo questa canzone.


Si molto anche x me


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], mannaggia a te , per quel filmato ho quasi finito i giga e ieri mi si è scaricato il cellulare quando ero ancora fuori casa.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION], mannaggia a te , per quel filmato ho quasi finito i giga e ieri mi si è scaricato il cellulare quando ero ancora fuori casa.


:mexican: non so se si è capito, ma sono innamorato di quel breve spot pubblicitario..

Di quello come di altri, eh?

Il mio cuore è spazioso ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :mexican: non so se si è capito, ma sono innamorato di quel breve spot pubblicitario..
> 
> Di quello come di altri, eh?
> 
> Il mio cuore è spazioso ..


 i mjiei giga no! Quando rispazierai cercherò un wifi. Pensa io non guardo mai le pubblicità, le ignoro. Tu postali, sarà l'occasione buona per vedere ciò che di solito non vediamo.


----------

